#ubuntu-eg 2011-02-28
<locodir-user> hello ...
#ubuntu-eg 2011-03-05
<hawyPHP> hi all :D
<creative1412> d4de: بخ :P
<d4de> ...
#ubuntu-eg 2012-02-28
<reve99> congratz
<thelinuxer> reve99: thanks :)
<reve99> so any special preparation for the event
<reve99> or u will just attend the event like any one else
<thelinuxer> we are actually working on some rough edges
<thelinuxer> we will have a booth isA if everything goes well
<thelinuxer> and you will be able to meet us their :)
<reve99> available if you needed any help
<reve99> u know who am i exactly right ?!
<reve99> I'm Mohamed El Feky
<thelinuxer> reve99: oh didn't know until u told me :D
<thelinuxer> can you please send an email to anas telling him you want to help ?
<thelinuxer> cause he's the project owner
<reve99> no prob ....will talk to him
<thelinuxer> reve99: cool
<reve99> lol
<ashams> uys, can you please mention in the topic of this channel that it's logged.
<ashams> Freenode requires that users should know that their activity can be logged
<ashams> <quote>Public channel logging should only
<ashams> * - take place where the channel owner(s) has requested this
<ashams> * - and users of the channel are all made aware (if you are
<ashams> * - publically logging your channel, you may wish to keep a
<ashams> * - notice in topic and perhaps as a on-join message).</quote>
<ashams> thelinuxer, EgyParadox ^ :)
<thelinuxer> ashams: of course EgyParadox please add this to the topic of the channel
<ashams> thelinuxer, Thank you, I appreciate it :-)
<thelinuxer> ashams: sure ya man :)
<thelinuxer> ashams: i having trouble with the saas-class homework
<thelinuxer> i don't know when am i going to prepare for the freaking session :D
* EgyParadox changed the topic of #ubuntu-eg to: Welcome to Ubuntu Egypt. "Do you Ubuntu, like I do?" | HERE!: Ubuntu 11.10 Oneiric Ocelot | http://www.ubuntu.com/ | SA: http://www.ubuntu.com/usn | Ubuntu-eg contact details: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EgyptTeam#Contact | Kindly note that the channel is logged
<ashams> EgyParadox, Thanks :D
* EgyParadox changed the topic of #ubuntu-eg to: Welcome to Ubuntu Egypt. "Do you Ubuntu, like I do?" | HERE!: Ubuntu 11.10 Oneiric Ocelot | http://www.ubuntu.com/ | SA: http://www.ubuntu.com/usn | Ubuntu-eg contact details: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EgyptTeam#Contact (Kindly note that the channel is logged)
<thelinuxer> EgyParadox: thanks man
<ashams> thelinuxer, saas class ezzay ay3ni ? :)
* EgyParadox changed the topic of #ubuntu-eg to: Welcome to Ubuntu Egypt. "Do you Ubuntu, like I do?" | HERE!: Ubuntu 11.10 Oneiric Ocelot | http://www.ubuntu.com/ | SA: http://www.ubuntu.com/usn | Ubuntu-eg contact details: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EgyptTeam#Contact (kindly note that the channel is logged).
<thelinuxer> u know about the berkly saas class ?
<thelinuxer> someone shared this a couple of month ago
<ashams> no
<thelinuxer> i joined this webclass
<thelinuxer> and we have homework
<thelinuxer> and i am actually stuck :D
<ashams> hahahaha
<thelinuxer> on very basic stuff if u ask me
<thelinuxer> shakly kebert :D
<ashams> I was about to say it :D
<thelinuxer> lool
<ashams> so, how can I help dude :)
<thelinuxer> i don't think u can help me
<thelinuxer> unless u decide to give the session ;)
<ashams> session of packaging?
<ashams> no way
<thelinuxer> yep
<thelinuxer> lool
<ashams> NO WAY
<thelinuxer> thought so
<ashams> :P
<ashams> I can't, I don't know it
<thelinuxer> i am not that good actually ..
<ashams> I was relying on you to learn :)
<ashams> not a big problem just start engines :)
<ashams> thelinuxer, Enta hatgeeb wara delwa2ty ? Ay 7aga ya man, keda walla keda I will kill you As2ela :)
<thelinuxer> !
<thelinuxer> mashy we will see
<ashams> cool
<thelinuxer> prepare ur questions so i can actually do my research and answer them
<ashams> ok, good point
<ashams> give me 24 hrs
<thelinuxer> deneela 3alaya !
<EgyParadox> Thanks for joining reve99
<thelinuxer> i had the correct answer 30 mins ago!
<thelinuxer> i was chasing wild geese!
<ashams> thelinuxer, what are doing right know, cuz I can imagine some nad things
<ashams> bad*
<thelinuxer> imagine bad things ezay ?
<thelinuxer> i am doing my homework, didn't have any for so long el sara7a :D
<ashams> thelinuxer, ha2ollak ba3dain :P
<thelinuxer> mashy
<reve99> sorry guys i was kind of busy working ...eating
<ashams> thelinuxer, I have to move the wiki.u.com/EgyptTeam/ArabNet section to wiki.u.com/Arabnet, it is making problems with Palestine team, it shows up Egypt Team/ on the fb links!!!
<thelinuxer> don't!
<thelinuxer> that's like saying Arabnet is a partnet with ubuntu
<bahaa2008> how are you guys
<thelinuxer> there is no problem that the url shows EgyptTeam
<thelinuxer> and u can copy the page their if u want
<thelinuxer> hi bahaa2008
<ashams> bahaa2008, Hi o/
<thelinuxer> how r u ?
<bahaa2008> fine
<ashams> thelinuxer, I an't make him understand to change the link title on fb we khalas
<bahaa2008> still alive
<ashams> bahaa2008, lucky you :)
<thelinuxer> ashams:  i don't understand what u mean ..
<ashams> one sec
<thelinuxer> ok
<bahaa2008> moved my main system to debian :)
<thelinuxer> bahaa2008: that's actually pretty good :)
<thelinuxer> developing kaman ?
<ashams> bahaa2008, Congrats :-D
<bahaa2008> debian unstable :)
<bahaa2008> it doesn't defer too much
<bahaa2008> mostly the same
<ashams> bahaa2008, just some package upgrades and bug fixes :)
<bahaa2008> but it's more traditional
<bahaa2008> keep the gnu/linux traditions :)
<bahaa2008> and that's what i'm looking for
<bahaa2008> ubuntu trying to be the new Apple
<bahaa2008> and that's what I hate
<ashams> it trays hard to reach the average user
<ashams> and if it's apple's way, then no problem
<bahaa2008> I didn't leave windows to get back to another closed system "some how"
<bahaa2008> I don't like anyone to lead me in his own way
<bahaa2008> I want to take my way
<ashams> Mac gives a really good user experience
<ashams> what you mean?
<bahaa2008> why to change to this unity thing
<bahaa2008> i like classic way
<bahaa2008> i'm not comfortable with this change in UI
<ashams> yeahm it's the hardest age in Ubuntu's life
<ashams> no kidding
<bahaa2008> I'm not too old linux user
<bahaa2008> but i like Gnome way
<ashams> gnome 3 or 2 :)
<bahaa2008> 2
<bahaa2008> I'm classic :)
<bahaa2008> I don't even like gnome shell
<reve99> sorry for intruption
<ashams> well, there's a global belief that user needs have changed and thus should the ui do
<ashams> reve99, soot
<ashams> shoot*
<reve99> i like gnome 3
<reve99> and i like unity
<reve99> and u don't like them
<reve99> because u got used to doing every thing by hand
<reve99> and customizing every thing
<reve99> u don't like getting someone to do it for u
<bahaa2008> that's why i moved to linux
<reve99> i think it's all about usability
<bahaa2008> to have my own system
<reve99> and linux big issue is about getting new users
<reve99> and getting new users means not making them learn how to do all the work
<bahaa2008> usability vs features
<ashams> bahaa2008, not necessarily!
<reve99> yep
<reve99> features was always  back there in linux
<reve99> but u always needed who tells u how to use them
<reve99> and for some how u do not need them all
<reve99> but usability is about making the user find those features easily
<reve99> and make best use of them
<bahaa2008> i mean features that are accessible
<bahaa2008> not hidden one
<bahaa2008> it's not about linux
<bahaa2008> blender, 3d max as examples
<reve99> ok let me get u another example
<reve99> u use twitter or facebook !?
<bahaa2008> of course
<bahaa2008> to keep a good representation of both it's not easy thing
<bahaa2008> and you had to learn people how to use it
<bahaa2008> and get to the hidden features
<bahaa2008> not hidden
<bahaa2008> you had to gave groups
<bahaa2008> and so on
<bahaa2008> tabs
<reve99> ok what do u think about the new twitter style
<reve99> u think it's  strange right
<reve99> and the older one
<reve99> was strange too
<reve99> people don't know what they really want
<reve99> u should force them to use something
<reve99> then they get used to it
<bahaa2008> i don't like the right thing
<reve99> hhhhhhh we all don't
<reve99> not me
<reve99> but it's all about the change
<reve99> human nature doesn't like to change
<reve99> but change sometime gets better
<bahaa2008> may be
<bahaa2008> you meat it's about get used to something
<bahaa2008> may be
<bahaa2008> mean**
<reve99> we can make it meat
<reve99> i'm kind of hungery and still at work
#ubuntu-eg 2012-02-29
<reve99_> 45 mins to get to Borsa Cafe if any one wanna join down town
<MohamedAlaa98> why?
#ubuntu-eg 2012-03-01
<ashams> thelinuxer, meeting postponed, don't be hurry :-)
<thelinuxer> ashams: yeah i know people have pinging me all day
<thelinuxer> the problem is that I am having serious problems at work now!
<thelinuxer> momken bokra ma3rafsh agy aslan :(
<ashams> thelinuxer, you talk about the pkging session?
<thelinuxer> yes
<thelinuxer> i haven't prepared anything
<thelinuxer> we kaman i will be busy tomorrow
<thelinuxer> momken beleel a3raf agy laken el sob7 sa3b
<ashams> ok, take it easy
<ashams> not a bi problem really
<ashams> we can stop the whole thing
<ashams> or just depend on seif's session
<ashams> just solve your work problems
<thelinuxer> what about ur session ?
<ashams> I'm half way to finish it
<thelinuxer> and omar's session ?
<ashams> hope I can make it to tomorrow
<thelinuxer> ok that's cool
<thelinuxer> so we will have sessions
<thelinuxer> the problem is that we haven't announced it yet
<ashams> thelinuxer, I guess Omar won't make it
<sarhan> hello guys
<thelinuxer> hmm
<thelinuxer> hi sarhan
<sarhan> you are preparing UGJ ? :)
<ashams> sarhan, Hi \o
<ashams> yep
<sarhan> good luck
<ashams> thnx :)
<thelinuxer> sarhan: thanks :)
<ashams> thelinuxer, Omar won't make it
<ashams> hope seif will be ready
<thelinuxer> 7'alas so we will have a couple of sessions that's good for a start
<ashams> yeah, I hope so
<thelinuxer> hope so ...
<ashams> thelinuxer, do we have a venue for the UGJ?
<ashams> or just on the irc
<ashams> ?
<thelinuxer> i added the venue a couple of days ago
<thelinuxer> Aswan Cafe
<ashams> are you going to be there?
<ashams> tomorrow?
<thelinuxer> conditional leas
<thelinuxer> lesa*
<thelinuxer> i am swapped el sara7a, but i will come even if late isA
<ashams> what should that mean? :)
<thelinuxer> I will "come" even law meta7'ar
<thelinuxer> el event ma3mool men awel el yoom
<thelinuxer> i will come at 6-7 pm masalan
<ashams> I'm going to add an event to the group, but I won't mention it will be in Aswan Cafe
<ashams> that's safer
<thelinuxer> we have an event already!
<thelinuxer> and i already added the venue as i told u
<ashams> on the fb group?
<thelinuxer> ah facebook
<ashams> yes
<thelinuxer> no loco directory
<ashams> ok
<ashams> I won't mention it will be in Aswan Cafe
<thelinuxer> r u coming ?
<ashams> nope
<ashams> brrrr, it's cold :)
<thelinuxer> tayeb
<ashams> is there any internet in Aswan
<ashams> ?
<thelinuxer> yes
<ashams> cool
<thelinuxer> tab delwa2ty meen 7ayeb2a henak men el team ?
<ashams> heck, no one
<thelinuxer> tab 7asheel el venue men el loco directory
<ashams> ok, looks safer
<thelinuxer> ok
<thelinuxer> can u please announce this on the mailing list ?
<thelinuxer> 3ashan ma7adesh yeroo7 we yelbes el meshwar 3ala el fady
<ashams> oops, alrighty
<thelinuxer> cool
<ashams> seiflotfy, dude, are you going to give a session tomorrow?
<ashams> it's ugj
<ashams> :)
<seiflotfy> uhj what time
<seiflotfy> ashams: ?
<ashams> seiflotfy, hey buddy
<seiflotfy> yo
<seiflotfy> ashams: what time
<ashams> you remember about introducing zg with gtk
<seiflotfy> ?
<ashams> it's tomorrow dude
<ashams> ah, the weekend
<seiflotfy> no zg with gtk
<seiflotfy> only gtk or zg
<seiflotfy> both dont belong together
<ashams> ok, the one you prefer
<seiflotfy> zg :D
<ashams> cool
<ashams> isn't it a bit advanced?
<ashams> I mean for beginners?
<ashams> seiflotfy, dude, can you pick a time for your session?
<seiflotfy> not now
<seiflotfy> i need to leave
<seiflotfy> tomorrow morning
<ashams> seiflotfy, man, I mean you would give it to ppl during the ugj
<seiflotfy> i know
<ashams> no now :)
<seiflotfy> but i have to leave now
<seiflotfy> so i cant look at the schedule
<ashams> ah, ok, no problem
<ashams> I'll ping you tomorrow, isA
<seiflotfy> fuck you
<seiflotfy> hehehe
<seiflotfy> its a friend typing
<seiflotfy> but yeah
<seiflotfy> she meant everyword
<ashams> heheh
<ashams> hahaha
<ashams> seiflotfy, Is it "Introduction to Zeitgeist"?
<ashams> hell, what's the name of it? I can't even announce it to the ML! :P
#ubuntu-eg 2012-03-02
<XMasterrrr> السلام عليكم :)
<Mohamedmm> السلام هليكم
<Mohamedmm> عليكم
<Amr_> السلام عليكم
<nspirit> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
<Amr_> هوا الاجتماع الساعة كام؟
<nspirit> https://www.facebook.com/events/398385313509721/
<nspirit> from 2nd of March till 4th
<nspirit> at 12:00am until Sunday at 11:30pm
<sokkaree> helllo
<sokkaree> fee 7ad hena
<sokkaree> helooo
<Jadolyo> Hello
<Jadolyo> Where is everyone?
<Nour> Mornin'
<egyDev> any coders here ?
<elacheche_anis> egyDev, not me X)
<miro_> élsäläm älýköm !!
<ashams> seiflotfy, dude, when are you going to give your session?
<seiflotfy> show me the schedule
<ashams> there's no schedule
<seiflotfy> oh
<seiflotfy> ok
<ashams> seiflotfy, it's just me and you, I'll give bug triage and you what you zg :-)
<ashams> so, just make your schedule and I'll announce it :)
<seiflotfy> today or tomorrow
<seiflotfy> like when od u want to give
<seiflotfy> i have a meeting from 18:15 to 19:15
<seiflotfy> but then i am all open
<ashams> today, and you can make it before that ?
<seiflotfy> gimmie 30 minutes to know
<ashams> cool, thnx
<cobra-the-joker> السلام عليكم
<cobra-the-joker> منورين يا رجالة الأوبن سورس
<Eslam> Hi
<Menopia> cobra-the-joker, ?????? ?????? ????? ???? ???????
<cobra-the-joker> Menopia: ?!
<Menopia> hi Eslam
<Eslam> eh el a5bar, bttklmo 3n eh ?
<Eslam> طيب شكلكو مش بتتكلمو عن حاجة :D
<Eslam> انا كنت عايز اقول اني لسا مبرمج مبتدأ و اشتغلت بايثون
<cobra-the-joker> في مشاريع شغالة ... ولا لسه بتفكرو هتعملو ايه ؟
<Eslam> و كنت عايز اتكلم في موضوع ال gtk
<Eslam> و ال qt
<Menopia> el sa3a 8 pm Ahned shams haydy session 3an el bug triaging
<cobra-the-joker> Menopia: سيشن صوتي علي سكايب ولا هنا ؟
<Menopia> cobra-the-joker, hena
<Eslam> هنا
<cobra-the-joker> Eslam: هنا
<mhassan01> ana awel mara ad5ol el IRC
<mhassan01> momken 7ad yole hana ah el be7sal
<cobra-the-joker> mhassan01: كل خير إن شاء الله .. المفروض إنهم النهاردة هيددو محاضرة عن الbug tracing
<cobra-the-joker> و مكتوب علي الفيس إنهم هيعملو مشروع لخدمة أوبنتو و تحسينه
<mhassan01> teab 3lshan asht3'al m3ko
<mhassan01> a3mal ah  w el mafrod akoon 3aref ah ?
<cobra-the-joker> mhassan01: شارك بإللي تقدر عليه
<Menopia> mhassan01, fe toro2 kter
<Menopia> momken targma aw development
<Menopia> aw 7ata artwork
<Menopia> w momken tenazl nos5et ubuntu 12.04 w tgarbha w law la2et ay bug te3mlha report
<mhassan01> ana badres computer scince , momken afeed fe el 7ta bt3e development
<Menopia> ah
<cobra-the-joker> mhassan01: جامعة ايه ؟
<mhassan01> cairo uni
<cobra-the-joker> سنة كام :D
<mhassan01> 3
<cobra-the-joker> تمام ... أنا في رابعة CS
<cobra-the-joker> CS_IS
<mhassan01> hhhhh
<Menopia> mhassan01, momken teshta4al be lo3'et eh?
<mhassan01> cairo uni ?
<cobra-the-joker> اها
<Eslam> sory disconected
<Eslam> disconnected*
<mhassan01> tamam ,
<cobra-the-joker> Eslam: np
<cobra-the-joker> mhassan01: أنت كنت في الbooth  إللي كان في الكلية ؟
<Eslam> طيب انا كنت عايز اعرف هي ايه الفكرة عموماً من تجمعنا هنا
<cobra-the-joker> إللي كان تبع أوبنتو
<mhassan01> da mash el sanade
<EgyParadox> enahrda elcommunity betetgama3 3ashan tetawar fee ubuntu
<mhassan01> kan el sana el fateet
<cobra-the-joker> كنت فيه ؟
<mhassan01> ah
<EgyParadox> momken tetawar bee kaza taree2a
<cobra-the-joker> أنت إللي كنت بتوزع CD's ?
<Menopia> guys see this video http://youtu.be/ITk8PGBkMXQ :)
<EgyParadox> development, translation, bug triaging
<mhassan01> mash bazabt kada
<mhassan01> da sa7be
<mhassan01> asmo shaker
<cobra-the-joker> أيواً
<cobra-the-joker> عرفته ... أنا كنت فاكرك هو
<cobra-the-joker> تشرفنا يا معلم
<cobra-the-joker> brb
<mhassan01> w ana el 3amlt install l el ubuntu fe lab 7 ,
<mhassan01> shofto
<Eslam> i guess development a7sn
<Eslam> 1- فكرة مشروع
<Eslam> 2- تحديد لغة البرمجة
<Eslam> 3- المكتبة اللي هتُستخدم لعمل ال
<Eslam> gui
<Eslam> انا كدا بفكر صح ؟
<Eslam> بس كنت محتاج اقرأ عن ubuntu api
<EgyParadox> Eslam: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment
<seiflotfy> ashams: can i help you
<seiflotfy> ashams: can u translate ofr me since i cant write arabic
<seiflotfy> but i can read it
<seiflotfy> so
<Eslam> @EgyParadox Thanks
<meetingology> Eslam: Error: "EgyParadox" is not a valid command.
<seiflotfy> Eslam: you are approaching the thing to sophsiticatedly
<Eslam> yes
<Eslam> i would like to approach to something advanced
<Eslam> Thanks EgyParadox for the link
<EgyParadox> you're welcome
<Eslam> have any one worked on Rapid PHP on windows ?
<Eslam> i wish i could see such a software on linux
<Eslam> fast, easy, simple, comfortable
<Eslam> also the shortcuts (keyboard shortcuts) are perfect
<seiflotfy> Eslam: u have an idea rightÜ?
<Eslam> i thought of something but it may not be useful
<Eslam> anyway i will say it in arabic
<seiflotfy> go ahead
<Eslam> هي الفكرة انا كنت بدأت فيها ووقفت لاني حسيت انها مش مفيدة
<Eslam> الفكرة استوحيتها
<Eslam> من Chrome OS
<Eslam> شاشة واحدة من خلالها بتعمل كل حاجة
<Eslam> في لينكس او اي نظام عموما
<Eslam> لما بتحب تفتح ملف
<Eslam> بتشغل ال file manager
<Eslam> لو حبيت تشغل اغنية
<Eslam> هتضطر تشغل
<Eslam> mp3 player
<Eslam> لو حبيت تشغل ملف ضغط
<Eslam> هتفتح برنامج برضوا
<Eslam> و هكذا و هكذا
<seiflotfy> but same things goes for chrome
<Eslam> i know
<seiflotfy> u open an app that however runs insdie the chrome browser
<Eslam> هقولك دلوقتي الاختلاف
<seiflotfy> neverthe less it is an app
<Eslam> لو ستمع عن elementary
<seiflotfy> i am in the board of elementary
<seiflotfy> :D
<Eslam> كانوا كاتبين عن تشغيل الملفات المضغوطة
<Eslam> و تصفحها
<Eslam> wow nice
<seiflotfy> :D
<Eslam> داخل ال file manager
<seiflotfy> marlin
<Eslam> هي غالبا اتطبقت بالفعل في مارلن
<seiflotfy> yeah
<Eslam> انا فكرتي ان ممكن كل حاجة تتعمل جوا مصتفح الملفات
<Eslam> زي مثلا تشغيل الأغاني
<Eslam> ممكن يبقي
<Eslam> بار من فوق
<seiflotfy> u want one UI to rule them all
<Eslam> و ال playlist
<seiflotfy> ok
<Eslam> ليها زرار
<seiflotfy> i got someting for you
<Eslam> show/hide
<Eslam> انا كنت مسمي البرنامج
<seiflotfy> something i worked on 3 years ago that does exactly that
<Eslam> gearbox
<Eslam> و كنت بفكر ف نظام Plugins
<Eslam> يعني فكرتي طلعت محروقة :D
<seiflotfy> http://seilo.geekyogre.com/uploads/2009/09/organise-fw.ogv
<seiflotfy> :D
<seiflotfy> watch this Eslam
<Eslam> okay minute
<Eslam> the idea of the journal manager is brilliant
<seiflotfy> Eslam: u know zeitgeist
<seiflotfy> ?
<seiflotfy> or gnome-activity-journal
<EgyParadox> seiflotfy, is the project maintainor of zeitgeist
<Eslam> yeah i know zeitgeist
<seiflotfy> Eslam: we need ppl to help us port activity-journal from gtk2 to gtk3
<seiflotfy> i am ready to mentor
<Eslam> see i am still a beginner, can you in brief explain the porting process
<Eslam> as i understand the code is written for gtk2, you need it edit it to be suitable for gtk3 ?
<seiflotfy> yeah
<seiflotfy> or we can write from scratch which is my preference tbh
<Eslam> yeah from scratch is a good idea
<Eslam> there is also "Ahmad Sadiq" he is an ubuntu lover
<Eslam> he is from palestine
<Eslam> we worked on a simple text editor
<Eslam> but he preferes Qt
<seiflotfy> :D
<Eslam> بس انا عندي سؤال
<Eslam> فلنتفرض اننا جمعنا فريق
<Eslam> ازاي هنقدر نظبط الشغل
<Eslam> مثلأ
<Eslam> انا لسا مبتدأ
<Eslam> و اكيد هيبقي في ناس زي حضرتك
<Eslam> مستواها عالي
<Eslam> يعني ازاي نوفق بين مهاراتنا
<Eslam> انا و احمد صداق كنا بنشتغل علي موقع scrum do
<Eslam> بنحط مهمات و بنحدد اهميتها و صعوبتها
<Eslam> و بنشوف مين اللي يقدر يعملها
<seiflotfy> ok
<seiflotfy> 1) no hadretak
<seiflotfy> :P
<seiflotfy> 2) I dont use scrum really
<seiflotfy> i dont believe in scrum and i dont believe in what unis teach us
<seiflotfy> i never finished uni and never studies CS
<Eslam> علي فكرة انا كلية تجارة :D
<Eslam> سنة تانية
<Eslam> و فاشل
<Eslam> لو مكنتش فاشل مكنش زماني قاعد معاك دلوقتي :D
<seiflotfy> HAHAHA
<seiflotfy> i love u already
<seiflotfy> lol
<seiflotfy> so please read
<seiflotfy> http://programming-motherfucker.com/
<Eslam> lol the domain is very funny
<Eslam> does that mean i am a programming motherfucker :D ?
<Eslam> very nice site, very nice t-shirt i want to buy one :D
<seiflotfy> Eslam: I learned that when it comes to programing what counts most is passion
<seiflotfy> anything else can be learned
<Eslam> totally agree !
<Eslam> علي فكرة انا متحمس جدا و حابب البرمجة اوي
<Eslam> بس مشكلتي اني مشتت
<Eslam> مش بعرف استقر
<mostafs> شباب عندى سؤال
<mostafs> ؟
<mostafs> منين اقدر احصل على اوبنتو 10.10
<mostafs> لان موقع اوبنتو مش علية غير
<mostafs> 10.4
<mostafs> ؟؟؟؟؟
<ahmed-saber> :D
<ashams> hey Menopia o/
<Menopia> hi ashams
<iahvector> Hi all, Your time to shine Shams :D
<ashams> iahvector, hope I won't breake it :P
<iahvector> It's going to be great isA
<ashams> I hope so, Thanks :)
<Menopia> ashams, yall hawol .. ana el sa3a 3andy tel3et UTC
<Menopia> ma3lesh bgd ma5detsh baly 5ales :(:(
<ashams> Menopia, it is not a probelm at all, it's just 19:42
<ashams> so we didn't miss anything
<ashams> not yet :D
<sarhan> hello guys
<ashams> Hi sarhan o/
<sarhan> UGJ was ok?
<ashams> We did not have a venue
<ashams> it's tooo cold in here
<ashams> brrrrrrrrrrrr
<sarhan> why? :(
<ashams> cold and raining all the day
<sarhan> on tunisia it's hot :D
 * ashams feels envy :P
<sarhan> ashams, so you will did it on irc?
<ashams> yep
<ashams> it's almost the same :D
<sarhan> you will make a workshop?
<ashams> ah, yeah a session then some q&a
<ashams> and best practices
<sarhan> in english?
<ashams> yes
<sarhan> or arabic
<ashams> eng
<sarhan> :(
<ashams> it was very hard to right it in arabic
<ashams> write*
<ashams> :)
<ashams> ok, it's time to go
<ashams> SA Everybody, This is Ubuntu Global Jam;
<ashams> Should we start?
<iahvector> OK
<NiNo> Ok
<ashams> I was announcing to the fb group
<ashams> ok
<ashams> A Class on Bug Triaging is happening NOW!
<ashams> What is a bug?.
<ashams> A bug is a problem with some software that makes it behave in a way different from it should!
<ashams> If you have incorrect or unexpected result from your software that makes you *unable* to complete your work, then you found a bug!. However, not all problems are bugs...
<ashams> What is not a bug?
<ashams> Not all issues that obstacle your way are not always bugs, sometimes you miss a feature that would help a lot and help avoiding many other redundant work. Users may report such problems to the bug tracker and Triager should recognize it at once.
<ashams> For example, *Support Requests*, these are when the user needs help with using the features of the software, but all problems s/he is facing are not related to software itself but to how s/he uses it.
<ashams> Another example can be, *Feature Requests*, these are when you find that a software is lacking some feature, whether this feature is essential or trivial, it's not a bug, it's a request to add a new feature.
<ashams> Another example can be, *Feature Requests*, these are when you find that a software is lacking some feature, whether this feature is essential or trivial, it's not a bug, it's a request to add a new feature.
<ashams> But, this does NOT mean that Support Requests and Feature Requests shouldn't be reported, but each has it's own method to request.
<ashams> To get support, a user can simply go to https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu and ask his/her question, this is the traditional way, however, there are many other successful ways, like http://AskUbuntu.com . #ubuntu and #ubuntu-beginners on Freenode, and even by contacting some friends from your LoCo Team....
<ashams> Getting back to bugs...
<ashams> What are types of bugs?
<ashams> Generally, there are 2 different types of bugs: 1)Crash bugs, and 2)non-crash bugs.
<ashams> Let's start form the end, 1) *non-crash bugs* are any form of problem that obstacles or slowing the intended productivity. These should be reported by running "ubuntu-bug <package-name)" or through https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu (Or you can use the pad.lv url redirector: http://pad.lv/fb/ubuntu)
<ashams> (Make use of it: http://pad.lv)
<ashams> The other type
<ashams> 2) *Crash bugs* are that kind of problems that cause the software to collapse either while loading or while running. This kind of bugs has it's very special nature and gets handled in a special way too. Will come to this later, in detail.
<ashams> Ther's another type of bugs, that's bugs related to Ubuntu itself
<ashams> not to the software generally
<ashams> and those should be fixed by Ubuntu Developers
<ashams> Ubuntu has it's own patches to software to adjust it for other Ubuntu specific Components and configurations.
<ashams> A good example of Ubuntu-specific changes are making all applications recognize Unity Launcher and notification behaviours across the system, these changes should be applied to all applications. Ubuntu Developers reserve the right, by nature, to change software code to meet Ubuntu's needs.
<ashams> Now its' almost clear about bugs itself, but what is bug triaging?
<ashams> A Triager is a person who do almost everything for a bu but fixing it :D
<ashams> A Triager's work starts when there's a report on the Tracker
<ashams> Simply, A Triager's job is to answer the the following questions about a Bug:
<ashams> a)Where does that bug *REALLY* come from?
<ashams> b)How did it happen, Steps to reproduce.
<ashams> c)Does the Report has all information needed to start with fixing it?
<ashams> We can understand it better by knowing what it is NOT
<ashams> It always worthy to acknowledge that Bug Triaging is not Fixing Bugs, it's just to do everything with a bug till it gets ready to get Fixed, But NOT fixing... Fixing is another story.
<ashams> Answering these questions is a matter of practice and changes per bug
<ashams> Why Bug Triaging is that important?
<ashams> A bug takes 2 to 8 months from the minute it reported to the minute it Fix Released. Long period...
<ashams> Now imagine if a developer has to deal with users to ask them to give more information about how and where the bug occurred?
<ashams> That would waste a lot of time, right?
<ashams> So, what if we made developers work on fixing bugs only, and we do everything else. Won't that save us more time?
<ashams> Well, that's why Bug Triaging is Important, because without it, Ubuntu can not actually fit into 6 months development cycle. Or it will be released every 6 months without any significant changes or bug fixes ;O
<ashams> A bug triager's work can be like hell some times  and other times it can be pretty clear and direct
<ashams> Bug Triaging can be realy hard if s/he doesn't get enough information for the reporter
<ashams> but unluckily, not all  bug reporters can give all needed info
<ashams> so, there's *Apport*
<ashams> What is Apport?
<ashams> Apport is the Bug tracing and reporting in Ubuntu, it detects crashes(in non-stable releases) and automates the process of collecting needed information from the victim machine and auto reports the bug to Launchpad Bug Tracking System.
<ashams> Apport is not enabled by default in stable releases, even if it is installed, and there are two ways to enable it:
<ashams> First One: If you want to debug a specific program once, just open your Terminal and run:
<ashams>     sudo service apport start force_start=1
<ashams> Then you can simply trigger the crash again, and Apport's dialog will show up with instructions to report a bug with traces. Apport will be automatically disabled on next start.
<ashams> Second One: If you want to enable it permanently. Open your Terminal and run:
<ashams>     sudo nano /etc/default/apport
<ashams> then change "enabled" from "0" to "1".
<ashams> But Why Ubuntu has Apport and doesn't just use any other bug reporting application?
<ashams> Why Apport?
<ashams> That answer is pretty direct:
<ashams> In 3 Points.....
<ashams> 1) Not all users know how to collect needed information for reporting a bug, right?
<ashams> This would make Ubuntu receive a not-enough amount of feedback and thus it affects development action. Plus, there's no such easy bug reporting application that Ubuntu can get into the distro. So, Ubuntu developers had to make it by hand and from scratch.
<ashams> 2) It detects Crash bugs and auto reports it(in non-stable releases). Crash bugs may not be reportable without it.
<ashams> 3) Existing bug reporting applications like bug-buddy or krash are specific to a particular desktop environment and it's not easy for a distro developer to utilize it to adapt to the specific needs of his distro. Also, other bug reporting solutions do not work for crashes of background servers (like a database or an email server), and do not integrate well with existing debug packages that a distribution might provide, like hooks.
<ashams> What are Apport hooks?
<ashams> Apport Hooks, are scripts added to a package that tells Apport what are the needs information(i.e. logs and config files) when reporting a bug in that package.
<ashams> needed*
<ashams> When installing a package that has a Apport Hook, it extacts it to */usr/share/apport/package-hooks*. While reporting a bug about *hot-pkg* (for example), Apport will look in /usr/share/apport/package-hooks to find if there's a hook named *source_hot-pkg.py*, if it found it, it runs it.
<ashams> The job of that script is to collect all needed information about that package and save it to a directory, then Apport uploads these information to Launchpad BTS while reporting the bug.
<ashams> and it'll be attached to the bug report as seen on this image: http://ubuntuone.com/65GvZqmIYZ56ceEinI2YKu
<ashams> Find more about Apport here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Apport
<ashams> Apport would not be able to do this without full compatibility from Launchpad
<ashams> Launchpad BTS is a great way to track bugs.....
<ashams> What is launchpad BTS?
<ashams> Every peace of software should have it's own BTS(Bug Tracking System), that receives bug reports from users and manages it during the life cycle of that bug.
<ashams> Ubuntu uses the Launchpad BTS, also called *Malone*, for all bug work.
<ashams> Malone, receives bug reports, keeps information files and tracks the status of a bug on the upstream BTS.
<ashams> Upstream: Ubuntu is a distro that collects it's components from everywhere and puts it into one place. A distro is like a fall, of a river, that all components fall into, thus it has a stream of development above all other development happen in Ubuntu.
<ashams> Bug Triagers deal with Malone all the time... and it's quite lovely
<ashams> More on bugs living on Malone.
<ashams> Bug Status
<ashams> What is bug status?
<ashams> A bug has a life cycle that can take from 2 to 8 months to get fixed. All effort happens in Ubuntu is solely a collaborative work. Means, everybody has the right/needs to see what is happening in every bit of the system.
<samman> what kind of bug it can be ?
<ashams> any type of bug
<samman> like !!!!!!!
<ashams> Without that, a real big problems and waste of time can occur. Simply because, if two developers know about one bug and each one of them don't know about each other's activity with that bug, they can work against each other and waste time on fixing the same bug, instead of fixing *two*.
<ashams> samman, you need an example of a bug?
<samman> YEs
<ashams> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/update-manager/+bug/24061
<lubotu3> Launchpad bug 24061 in apt (Ubuntu Precise) "GPG error with apt-get/aptitude/update-manager behind proxy (BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5)" [High,In progress]
<ashams> That's a well known one
<sarhan> !bug 1
<lubotu3> Launchpad bug 1 in Ubuntu "Microsoft has a majority market share" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1
<lubotu3> For discussion on Microsoft software, or help with same, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubottu equivalents
<ashams> see how ppl change bug status to reflect what they do, like on: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/update-manager/+bug/24061/comments/43
<lubotu3> Launchpad bug 24061 in apt (Ubuntu Precise) "GPG error with apt-get/aptitude/update-manager behind proxy (BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5)" [High,In progress]
<ashams> We'll discuss bug status in detail
<ashams> Thus, a bug status should always acknowledge what's happening with that bug till it gets fixed.
<ashams> Launchpad Bug Tracking System(lp bts) has some realistic status options:
<ashams> *New*: Bugs are submitted with this status and they still need to be triaged.
<ashams> Incomplete: Set bug to this status if you need to ask the *original* reporter a question.
<ashams> Note: Bugs with this status will give the reporter 60 days to reply and change status, else lp bts will auto-set bug status to *Expired*, so use it with care.
<ashams> See status on launchpad either by getting to the previous bug link, or by just veiwing this screen shot: http://ubuntuone.com/5vKRiVnJQjKSNYnJX51pva
<ashams> Status: *Opinion*: Use this bug status to mark that the community did not decide whether it's a bug to be fixed or not a bug at all.
<ashams> This status acknowledges that the report is *Closed* and developers can look at something else, but lp bts will allow discussing and commenting till  a decision shows up, then anyone can set it back to *New* and Triaging work will be started over.
<ashams> Status: *Invalid*: This status declares that this is not a bug at all, but rather an intended behaviour.
<ashams> It will close the report and won't allow further discussion.
<ashams> Status: *Expired*: It came to be a bug status after 60 days of setting it to *Incomplete*. Or, a Triager can set it him/herself but it's not a recommended action, just ask your question and set it to *incomplete* and a bot will take care of it.
<ashams> Status: *Confirmed*: Set it to acknowledge that you're sure that the described bug is really there.
<ashams> Status: *Triaged*: After being set to *Confirmed*, a Bug Control member will come and check if that report has all needed information to start working on it.
<ashams> AND to here, the bug triage is almost done.
<ashams> From now on, a developer will be almost in charge of that bug, but a triager still can change status as part of his/her work
<ashams> Status: *In Progress*: This status will be set the person working on that bug, and that declares that s/he is now in charge of it so bug triagers should ask him/her for update before changing Status/Importance.
<ashams> Status: *Fix Committed*: That shows that a developer has fixed it but it wasn't uploaded to the Public Archive yet OR it was fixed somewhere Upstream.
<ashams> Fix Committed is also used when an updated package exists in a -proposed repository i.e. lucid-proposed.
<ashams> that wil be waiting to get moved to the main archive
<ashams> Status: *Fix Released*: That shows that a bug is now fixed and uploaded to Archive and people can now update their systems.
<ashams> If a bug is fixed in the current development release, it is Fix Released. If the bug also needs to be fixed in a stable release, use the "Target to release" link to nominate it for that release.
<ashams> We still have one Status;
<ashams> Status: *Won't Fix*: Bug Reports with this status are almost not pure bugs, but rather a change to some feature that some ppl see it doesn't behave correctly that way and others see it behaves correctly :)
<ashams> Thus, it can be used with bugs too controversial.
<ashams> Triager can also use it to mark a bug that was nominated to be fixed in some release, but it won't be fixed for some reason!
<ashams> Plus, it can be used for *Feature Requests*(reported as bugs), to declare that developers do not want to implement that feature for some reason.
<ashams> More Here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Status
<ashams> Last thing, is to be a good triager and that's the hardest part.....
<ashams> No body knows everything and no body born with Linux Knowledge.
<ashams> If I tried to triage bugs for some software I do not use or know about, I'll hate bug triage for ever.
<ashams> Start triaging with the simplest bugs first to get used to lp bts.
<ashams> Then get a bit deeper as you go by time..
<ashams> If you need anything any time, join to #ubuntu-bugs , #ubuntu-beginners or #ubuntu and ask.
<ashams> And remember, there are no stupid questions-- don't be shy!
<ashams> Google is your friend, plus, Ubuntu has some great resources to help you finish the job.
<ashams> such resources are:
<ashams> http://search.ubuntuwire.com
<ashams> http://manpages.ubuntu.com
<ashams> http://packages.ubuntu.com
<ashams> http://help.ubuntu.com
<ashams> Ubuntu Wiki resources:
<ashams> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs
<ashams> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugSquad/KnowledgeBase
<ashams> and also other distros' Documentation and KnowledgeBases like Arch Linux's: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Step_By_Step_Debugging_Guide
<ashams> Final thing, Good Triagers have their own set of manners:
<ashams> 1) You'll represent the whole Ubuntu Community, so make sure you make it look good. Be neat in answers and comprehensive while giving support.
<ashams> 2) Be always polite, even if ppl are not polite to you or they break CoC(Code of Conduct: http://www.ubuntu.com/project/about-ubuntu/conduct).
<ashams> 3) Triage for Software you are comfortable with, if not, study it first.
<ashams> 4) Use Standard responses if possible(https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Responses).
<ashams> well, that was all
<ashams> now go ahead and try it
<ashams> if you need any help drop it here
<Menopia> Thanks ashams for this great session
<ashams> Thanks, I hope I didn't cause you headache :)
<iahvector> The session is logged, right? I want the log please.
<ashams> iahvector, ok, one sec
<ashams> iahvector, here you go: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2012/03/02/%23ubuntu-eg.html#t18:04
<iahvector> Thanks :)
<ashams> yw :-)
<ashams> If anyone wants to give it a try, you can start here: http://is.gd/nOxAV2
<Hatem_> السلام عليكم
<ashams> وعليكم السلام
<nspirit> هو مش المفروض 12!
<ashams> 12 ايه؟
<nspirit> الأيفنت
<ashams> يخلص الساعة 12 يعني؟
<ashams> الايفنت من يوم 2 ليوم 4 أصلاً
<nspirit> انا دخلت امبارح في نفس الميعاد ملاقتش حاجه
<ashams> مش محدد بساعة، حتى لو ساعة واحدة في اليوم أو يوم واحد
<nspirit> اهاا
<ashams> أه، كنا نايمين مثلاً
<ashams> :)
<nspirit> طيب وحصل كلام فأي ساعه ولا لسه :D
<ashams> أه، لحظة
<nspirit> اوك اتفضل
<ashams> nspirit, http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2012/03/02/%23ubuntu-eg.html#t18:04
<ashams> بكرة، ان شاء الله هيبقى في درس تاني عن Zeitgeist
<ashams> الساعة 8
<ashams> على الله سيف ماينساش seiflotfy :P
<nspirit> اوك إن شاء الله
<ashams> هرب...
<nspirit> ههههههههههههههه
#ubuntu-eg 2012-03-03
<MohamedAlaa98> excuse me..
<MohamedAlaa98> there is a meeting today?
<amr_> hello , is there an event tonight
<MohamedAlaa98> yeah
<MohamedAlaa98> about zeitgeist
<Mahmoud20070> امال فين الاجتماع ده يا اخونا والمناقشه والكلام ده
<Mahmoud20070> انا قاعد بقالى ساعه مستنى حد حتى يقول سلام عليكم
<MohamedAlaa98> لسه
<seiflotfy> hey guys
<seiflotfy> :D
<seiflotfy> can u give me 5 minutes please
<ashams> ok :)
<MohamedAlaa98> sure ;)
<seiflotfy> ok i am prepared
<seiflotfy> sorry
<seiflotfy> so
<seiflotfy> hi guys
<seiflotfy> :D
<seiflotfy> r u guys ready
<ashams> Hi \o
<ashams> ready, by me :)
<seiflotfy> so my name is Seif Lotfy just like my nick says
<MohamedAlaa98> ready!
<seiflotfy> I am mainly a GNOME/KDE upstream developer
<seiflotfy> i am known for my Zeitgeist work which is now part of Unity and KDE
<seiflotfy> (and hopefully GNOME soon)
<seiflotfy> I can introduce you to Gtk or Zeitgeist
<seiflotfy> it is up to you to decide what you would like to know about
<MohamedAlaa98> zeitgeist?
<ashams> Zeitgeist +1
<seiflotfy> ok if you don't mind i will get our project manager in here
<ashams> cool
<MohamedAlaa98> pretty
<seiflotfy> hi m4n1sh
<seiflotfy> guys meet m4n1sh
<ashams> hi m4n1sh o/
<seiflotfy> he is the zeitgeist project manager
<MohamedAlaa98> hello m4n1sh
<seiflotfy> he keeps the overview of the project and works closely with Ubuntu
<seiflotfy> he keeps the team intact and points us to stuff to be fixed
<seiflotfy> so about Zeitgeisgt
<m4n1sh> :)
<seiflotfy> Zeitgeist is a daemon
<seiflotfy> a process that runs in the  background
<seiflotfy> it allows applications to tell it what they are doing
<MohamedAlaa98> tracks activity
<seiflotfy> MohamedAlaa98: exactly
<seiflotfy> MohamedAlaa98: but it doesnt really track
<seiflotfy> tracker would assume we actively look what apps are doing
<seiflotfy> we don't
<seiflotfy> apps tell zeitgeist what they are doing
<m4n1sh> it logs activity
<m4n1sh> the relevant activity
<m4n1sh> which you can use yourself
<m4n1sh> to enhance your user experience
<seiflotfy> exactly
<seiflotfy> while ppl might argue its spyware
<seiflotfy> it actually isnt
<seiflotfy> it is what we call "myware"
<seiflotfy> without zeitgeist applications would save their logs in random places
<seiflotfy> with zeitgeist you have a central log with total control
<m4n1sh> basic safeguards are in place as other users can't read your activity
<m4n1sh> which uses unix permission model
<seiflotfy> which means you can tell zeitgeist what kind of activities it should or should not log
<seiflotfy> something that no other OS has till now
<seiflotfy> zeitgeist was written in python
<seiflotfy> when i started hacking it i did not intend for it to be a daemon really
<seiflotfy> it was a UI
<MohamedAlaa98> and now vala
<seiflotfy> and then we split the UI into a UI and a daemon
<seiflotfy> yep
<seiflotfy> 2 years later its in vala
<seiflotfy> so question...
<seiflotfy> would you like to see a code sample of how to make apps talk to zeitgeist
<seiflotfy> or do you want to understand the basic datamodel of zeitgeist
<seiflotfy> ?
<ashams> ah, hard choice!
<MohamedAlaa98> number 2
<seiflotfy> :D
<ashams> 2 +1
<seiflotfy> ok
<seiflotfy> There is a tangible confusion around as to what Zeitgeist is and what it isn’t; what it can do and what it can’t do
<m4n1sh> it can log activity as events
<m4n1sh> like you made a phone call
<m4n1sh> you recieved a call
<m4n1sh> you saved a file
<m4n1sh> you switched your computer on
<m4n1sh> you open a file
<seiflotfy> yeah
<m4n1sh> you connected to your wireless network
<m4n1sh> in this list not everything is logged
<m4n1sh> as not everything in this list is useful
<m4n1sh> like when you connected and disconnected to network isnt very useful at this moment
<m4n1sh> we mostly log files
<m4n1sh> and application lanches
<m4n1sh> yes, when you launch an application it is also logged
<seiflotfy> we log interaction
<seiflotfy> The Zeitgeist daemon (also known as the engine) is a process that exposes an event logging framework as a DBus API
<m4n1sh> and the advantage is that you can then know which is the most famous application
<seiflotfy> so again
<seiflotfy> The Zeitgeist daemon (also known as the engine) is a process that exposes an event logging framework as a DBus API
<seiflotfy> dbus being the common inter-process communication tool on linux
<m4n1sh> d-bus it is used by various application to talk to one another
<m4n1sh> right now we log file activity
<m4n1sh> which is pretty useful
<m4n1sh> like it logs all the files you opened or saved using gedit
<m4n1sh> so we have a gedit plugin
<m4n1sh> made by seiflotfy himself
<m4n1sh> when you open gedit
<m4n1sh> it shows you the most latest files you interacted using gedit
<m4n1sh> pretty useful
<ashams> yeah
<MohamedAlaa98> Thats awesome!
<m4n1sh> file activity and application launches logging is right now our focus
<m4n1sh> I can show you people an example of that gedit
<m4n1sh> the thing which seiflotfy made
<seiflotfy> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=ajCY0CXBY4A
<seiflotfy> ashams: MohamedAlaa98 ^
<ashams> checking it :)
<MohamedAlaa98> me too
<m4n1sh> have a look
<m4n1sh> http://i.imgur.com/7uaXC.png
<m4n1sh> http://i.imgur.com/Hy0uL.png
<m4n1sh> sorry for over zooming
<MohamedAlaa98> np:)
<ashams> that would help a lot :D
<m4n1sh> both the images here http://imgur.com/7uaXC,Hy0uL#1
<MohamedAlaa98> yeah!
<m4n1sh> that is very useful
<m4n1sh> i forgot searching for files
<m4n1sh> its like how i do on android
<m4n1sh> open gallery
<m4n1sh> and dont care where my files are
<m4n1sh> all images are shown there
<seiflotfy> so back to the zeitgeist datamodel
<seiflotfy> zeitgeist works with events
<seiflotfy> its something that differentiates zeitgeist from other competiotions in the semantic world
<seiflotfy> nepomuk and tracker for example
<seiflotfy> who dealt with file metadata in general
<seiflotfy> zeitgeist deals with events
<seiflotfy> and files are metadata of an event
<seiflotfy> ---
<seiflotfy> (the following is copied from the zeitgeist manual)
<seiflotfy> ---
<seiflotfy> As mentioned before Zeitgeist is an event log and not a search engine or file tracker. It just logs the various
<seiflotfy> events occouring on the system like file opened, file modified, call placed, IM received etc.
<seiflotfy> At the heart zeitgeist consists of an engine which runs as a daemon. It’s work is to simply receive events,
<seiflotfy> store it in the database, provide the events when requested for.
<seiflotfy> If there are more than one user on the system, then every user will have their own Zeitgeist process and database
<seiflotfy>  
<seiflotfy> If the engine is the heart, then the role of blood is being taken up by Events. Events are packet of information
<seiflotfy> which contain the data about any kind of activity occouring on the system.
<seiflotfy> An Event contains:
<seiflotfy> 1) id - Every event has a unique identifier which can be used to identify an event from others.( It is of type int)
<seiflotfy> the id is given by zeitgeist
<seiflotfy> 2)  timestamp - This is the time when the event occoured. The value stored is the number of milliseconds since UNIX epoch. UNIX epoch is the moment which is 00:00:00 UTC on Thursday, January 1st, 1970.
<seiflotfy> 3) • interpreation - This defines ”what happened” (something was opened or closed) using a formal URI. The predefined set of URIs are available and will be covered later.
<seiflotfy> 2) manifestation - This defines how did this happen (a user activity or a world notification) using a formal URI. The predefined set of URIs are available and will be covered later
<seiflotfy> sorry that was 4
<seiflotfy> 5)
<seiflotfy> actor - The URI defining the entity responsible for this event. In most of the case it is an application.
<seiflotfy> In case of application the application:// URI is used. e.g. application://firefox.desktop
<seiflotfy> 6) subjects - This just represents the subject of the event. There can be more than one subjects but in majority of the cases, only one is needed
<seiflotfy> 7) payload - An array of bytes which can be used for freeform storage of any data associated with the event. The encoding or format of the data is not handled by the engine and is left upon the clients.
<seiflotfy> ----
<seiflotfy> questions?
<seiflotfy> if not then i will give you a quick quizz
<ashams> Why you give an id while you have a timestamp?
<seiflotfy> ashams: good question
<seiflotfy> what if you receive a file while openeing a document
<seiflotfy> 2 events with the same timestamp
<seiflotfy> zeitgeist needs to differentiate between them
<seiflotfy> so as soon as an event comes into zeitgeist we assign it an id
<ashams> aha
<seiflotfy> MohamedAlaa98: questions?
<MohamedAlaa98> does it works w/ lxde or xfce?
<seiflotfy> yep
<seiflotfy> it runs on linus
<seiflotfy> it is up to the apps to talk to it and tell zeitgeist what they are doing
<m4n1sh> MohamedAlaa98: it can run on all desktop environments
<ashams> .....and what is URI?
<m4n1sh> gnome, kde, lxde, xfce, elementary
<MohamedAlaa98> like a firefox plugin ?
<m4n1sh> ashams: any string which can be used to identify something
<seiflotfy> uri ==> file:///home/seif/porn/suzan_and_hosni.avi
<m4n1sh> like http://google.com is a URI or URL
<m4n1sh> URL is a kind of URI
<m4n1sh> URI - universal resource identifier
<m4n1sh> any identifier which can be used to locate  a resource
<seiflotfy> the path to a file on the filesystem is a uri
<seiflotfy> :D
<m4n1sh> a resource can be a file, a webpage anything
<m4n1sh> the path of a file on file system is a URI as the path acts as an identifier for a resource (file)
<m4n1sh> every file has a unique path
<seiflotfy> MohamedAlaa98: ashams: got that?
<m4n1sh> ashams: MohamedAlaa98 in case you didnt understand ask again
<m4n1sh> if not then again
<ashams> seiflotfy, yes, very much
<m4n1sh> this isn't you school class where you will be looked down if you don't understand the first time :)
<ashams> thanks
<seiflotfy> hahah
<m4n1sh> seiflotfy: continue
<MohamedAlaa98> nope
<MohamedAlaa98> thanks
<seiflotfy> MohamedAlaa98: we write plugins for apps to communicate with zeitgeist
<seiflotfy> some apps that communiate with gtk.recentmanager we cover automatically
<MohamedAlaa98> yes, i was asking about this
<seiflotfy> (gtk recent manager acting as a proxy)
<seiflotfy> So firefox and chrome dont talk to gtk recent manager
<seiflotfy> so we wrote plugins for them
<seiflotfy> MohamedAlaa98: however gedit talks to gtk recent manager
<MohamedAlaa98> yeah, i got it
<seiflotfy> so we cover it via zeitgeist-dataub
<m4n1sh> zeitgeist is just a daemon
<m4n1sh> it does not magically log events
<seiflotfy> however gtk recent manager is limited since it does not know when a file was closed and cant differentiate between read/modify
<m4n1sh> there are applications which push events
<m4n1sh> like datahub
<m4n1sh> or plugins
<MohamedAlaa98> Thank you very much for your time.
<seiflotfy> MohamedAlaa98: u got to go?
<MohamedAlaa98> sure!
<seiflotfy> we still have time so ping me when u r back
<seiflotfy> anyhow ashams u still here right
<MohamedAlaa98> just 2 minutes
<ashams> seiflotfy, yeah, thank you guys
<seiflotfy> m4n1sh: can u link them with the zeitgeist manual
<seiflotfy> its not finished yet
<seiflotfy> but i think ashams could help us write it
<m4n1sh> git clone git://github.com:manish/The-Zeitgeist-Manual
<m4n1sh> built it with build.sh
<ashams> cool
<ashams> seiflotfy, how can i help :)
<MohamedAlaa98> i'm here
<ashams> does it cover the predefined set of URIs?
<m4n1sh> ashams: how are URIs predefined?
<m4n1sh> they are unique
<m4n1sh> no two things should have same URIs
<m4n1sh> two seperate files have two seperate URIs
<MohamedAlaa98> Can zeitgeist sync logs with ubuntu one?
<seiflotfy> MohamedAlaa98: it can
<seiflotfy> the old one could
<seiflotfy> we need to port the extension
<seiflotfy> zeitgeist allows extension
<seiflotfy> so u can write an extension for zeitgeist to push events into ubuntu-one
<seiflotfy> MohamedAlaa98: ashams are you ready for a small quiz
<seiflotfy> ?
<MohamedAlaa98> i'm ready
<ashams> seiflotfy, fine by me :D
<seiflotfy> ok
<seiflotfy> so
<seiflotfy> "10:00 User used firefox to open http://youtube.com"
<seiflotfy> what is the timestamp
<seiflotfy> what is the subject
<seiflotfy> ?
<seiflotfy> look at the definitions on the top
<ashams> timestamp 10:00:00
<MohamedAlaa98> timestamp : 10:00 firefox :subject
<seiflotfy> timestamp 10:00
<ashams> subject: visit youtube.com
<seiflotfy> firefox is not the subject
<seiflotfy> ashams: alsmost
<seiflotfy> subject what is the event interpretation
<seiflotfy> ?
<MohamedAlaa98> firefox?
<seiflotfy> no
<seiflotfy> ok
<seiflotfy> let me easy it
<MohamedAlaa98> open?
<seiflotfy> actor ===>  The URI defining the entity responsible for this event. In most of the case it is an application.
<seiflotfy> what is the actor
<MohamedAlaa98> The URI defining the entity responsible for this event. In most of the case it is an application.
<seiflotfy> so in this case
<ashams> seiflotfy, FF
<seiflotfy> ashams: correct
<seiflotfy> ok
<seiflotfy> nterpreation - This defines ”what happened” (something was opened or closed) using a formal URI. The predefined set of URIs are available and will be covered later.
<seiflotfy> interpreation - This defines ”what happened” (something was opened or closed) using a formal URI. The predefined set of URIs are available and will be covered later.
<seiflotfy> what is the interpretation ?
 * m4n1sh notices that ashams seiflotfy and MohamedAlaa98 are learning zeitgeist via quiz and games and is really happy
<ashams> hahaha
<ashams> seiflotfy, open http://youtube.com
<MohamedAlaa98> ;D
<seiflotfy> ashams: "open" only
<ashams> ah
<seiflotfy> http://youtube.com is the subject
<MohamedAlaa98> open
<MohamedAlaa98> oh no!
<ashams> aha
<seiflotfy> let me make the sentence more readable
<seiflotfy> "via a user activity, firefox opened http://youtube.com at 10:00"
<seiflotfy> actor = firefox
<seiflotfy> interpretation = opened
<MohamedAlaa98> subject youtube
<seiflotfy> subject is "youtube"
<seiflotfy> timestamp is 10:00
<seiflotfy> what is the manifestation of the event
<seiflotfy> ?
<ashams> user/activity/ff
<seiflotfy> no ff
<seiflotfy> only user activity
<seiflotfy> firefox is the actor
<ashams> ok
<seiflotfy> user activity is he manifestation of the event
<ashams> what is the need of manifestation?
<seiflotfy> to know how the event happened
<MohamedAlaa98> i got it now
<seiflotfy> was it the user explict activity
<seiflotfy> or was it a notification
<seiflotfy> or was it a scheduled activity
<MohamedAlaa98> one more quiz please?
<seiflotfy> ok
<ashams> ok
<seiflotfy> user received an instant message via empathy around 11:01"
<MohamedAlaa98> ashams: let me answer this time!
<seiflotfy> what is the actor
<seiflotfy> ?
<MohamedAlaa98> empathy
<seiflotfy> correct
<seiflotfy> timestamp
<seiflotfy> ?
<MohamedAlaa98> 11:01
<seiflotfy> subject
<seiflotfy> ?
<MohamedAlaa98> received an instant message
<seiflotfy> nope
<seiflotfy> instant message only
<seiflotfy> in arabic the interpretation is "fe3l"
<seiflotfy> actor is "fa3el"
<ComputeristGeek> Helloww Helloww
<seiflotfy> hello
<seiflotfy> MohamedAlaa98: so what is the fe3l in the example
<MohamedAlaa98> hh
<MohamedAlaa98> hhhhhh
<MohamedAlaa98> received
<seiflotfy> EXACTLY
<seiflotfy> ok now the interesting part
<seiflotfy> "how did he receive the message"
<ashams> haha, epic, zg session turns into syntax lesson
<seiflotfy> is it his activity
<seiflotfy> or is is a world activity
<seiflotfy> as in did he initiate the receiving
<seiflotfy> or was is a notifications
<seiflotfy> ?
<MohamedAlaa98> a notification?
<seiflotfy> EXACTLY
<seiflotfy> a notification in zeitgeist is called "world activity"
<seiflotfy> and that is the "manifestaion" of the event
<seiflotfy> MohamedAlaa98: ashams got that
<seiflotfy> ?
<ashams> yep
<MohamedAlaa98> Sorry, because i'm 13yo my English is weak
<seiflotfy> MohamedAlaa98: ur 13
<seiflotfy> ?
<MohamedAlaa98> yeah
<seiflotfy> WOW
<seiflotfy> can u program yet?
<MohamedAlaa98> yeah
<MohamedAlaa98> python and a little bit of c++
<seiflotfy> MohamedAlaa98: very very good
<ComputeristGeek> Interesting
<seiflotfy> MohamedAlaa98: are u familiar with gtk
<ashams> cool thing
<seiflotfy> ?
<MohamedAlaa98> yes
<seiflotfy> MohamedAlaa98: good good
<seiflotfy> MohamedAlaa98: u want some task ?
<seiflotfy> so back to zeitgeist
<seiflotfy> u guys up for one more quiz
<MohamedAlaa98> as you like
<ashams> as you wish :D
<m4n1sh> seiflotfy: go go go
<seiflotfy> "10:00 edited file://home/user/test.py via gedit"
<ashams> actor gedit
<ashams> got the easiest
<MohamedAlaa98> 10:00 timestamp
<seiflotfy> corrent
<ashams> manifestation edited
<ashams> subject file://home/user/test.py
<MohamedAlaa98> nope
<MohamedAlaa98> subject is edited
<ashams> yeah,  interpreation edited
<ashams> oops
<seiflotfy> ashams: correct
<seiflotfy> interpretation is edited
<seiflotfy> :D
<seiflotfy> subject is file://home/user/test.py
<seiflotfy> and manifestation
<seiflotfy> ?
<MohamedAlaa98> one more fault again :(
<seiflotfy> its ok
<seiflotfy> its not easy at first
<ComputeristGeek> Well as a newbie here, I wouldn't mind a quick explanation :D
<seiflotfy> interesting
<seiflotfy> ashames do u mind trying to explain
<seiflotfy> :D
<ashams> cool
<ashams> ComputeristGeek, you can read the logs: irclogs.ubuntu.com/2012/03/03/%23ubuntu-eg.html
<ashams> :P
<ashams> ComputeristGeek, it's about Zeitgeist
<ComputeristGeek> :)
<ashams> and how it manages events
<ashams> it sets properties for each event to make it readable and easily represented
<ashams> zg is a daemon that saves events from each user
<ashams> to a separate db
<ashams> and makes it available for other apps and the user him/herself
<ashams> inside datamodel,
<ashams> it gives to each event an id, timestamp, subject, interpretation, manifestation and a payload
<ashams> id an integer to make each event very unique
<ashams> away from it's timestamp that could be shared
<ashams> timestamp is when it happened
<ashams> The value stored is the number of milliseconds since UNIX epoch. UNIX epoch is the moment which is 00:00:00 UTC on Thursday, January 1st, 1970.
<ashams> subject: is what was the obect of that event
<ashams> object*
<ComputeristGeek> oh you're explaining here and I was reading there
<ashams> Manifestation: is how that event happened, by user himself, or by the World, like receiving a msg
<ashams> np :)
<ashams> it's the same
<ashams> almost :P
<ComputeristGeek> :D
<ashams> actor is the application that was used to do that event
<ComputeristGeek> Is it part of the OS?
<ashams> now, read that quizes and you'll get it
<ashams> ComputeristGeek, no
<ComputeristGeek> So it's an application software that we choose to install
<ashams> yes
<ashams> and you choose what events you want to log too
<ComputeristGeek> Interesting, but I thought logs were already kept
<ComputeristGeek> System logs...Error logs....
<ashams> no, it uses different logs
<ashams> it logs what you do, not what happened to the system
<ashams> like, opened a file
<ashams> received a msg
<ashams> such events are not logged on the system logs
<ComputeristGeek> Like a self-inflicted spyware...or as seiflotfy delicately said it....myware
<MohamedAlaa98> i've came back again, what i've missed?
<ashams> ComputeristGeek, it doesn't track your activity, it's you who log for your self for later use
<ComputeristGeek> Yes I am aware (pun not intended) :D
<ashams> :)
<MohamedAlaa98> i've to go now, i've 3 exams tomorrow, see you next meeting!
<MohamedAlaa98> bye
<ComputeristGeek> Adieu
<ashams> MohamedAlaa98, bye
<ComputeristGeek> For months I've been staying away from freenode for not being able to get cloaked
<m4n1sh> ComputeristGeek: use freenode webchat
<ComputeristGeek> No worries, I have my cloak now :D
<ComputeristGeek> I'm just dumbstruck on the amount of useful chatrooms on freenode
<m4n1sh> you are also from Egypt? Don't trust your govt? :)
<ComputeristGeek> I am from Egypt, I don't trust anyone I do not know :D
<m4n1sh> :)
<ComputeristGeek> Not that either is related :P
<m4n1sh> I can understand
<ComputeristGeek> Where are you from?
<seiflotfy> ComputeristGeek: yo
<ComputeristGeek> sorry, back
<ComputeristGeek> ashams, connection problems?
<ashams> yeah
<ComputeristGeek> Ah, my condolences XD
<m4n1sh> ComputeristGeek: India
<ComputeristGeek> Yes, I recognized the name after asking you :D
<m4n1sh> :)
#ubuntu-eg 2012-03-04
<Agwatic> hello , need some help please :)
<Agwatic> my laptop "lenovo ideapad z560" unable to connect to a projector or an external monitor
<Agwatic> my VGA is nvidia
<Agwatic> hello :D
<Agwatic> ChanServ: hello :D
<elacheche_anis> hey Agwatic
<elacheche_anis> sorry for the late :)
<Agwatic> never mind , i just solved my problem , thank you :)
<elacheche_anis> X)
<elacheche_anis> ok.. what was the problem?? a driver?
<elacheche_anis> Agwatic, next time if you find no one try to ping /me :)
<Agwatic> ok , thanks :)
<elacheche_anis> Agwatic,  what was the problem?? a driver?
<Agwatic> I was unable to detect my monitor
<elacheche_anis> :)
<cobra-the-joker> elacheche_anis: kan feeh session embare7 ?
<elacheche_anis> what session?
#ubuntu-eg 2013-02-25
<yourimym1> 7ad sahran ?
#ubuntu-eg 2014-02-25
<bureado> elacheche: hey!
#ubuntu-eg 2017-02-27
<theShirbiny> Hi elky
#ubuntu-eg 2017-02-28
<E-G-Y-P-T> hi all
